# First Journal - Kim's 75g planted tank



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks all of you that have been answering my questions!

I finally started a journal.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...planted-tank-journal-post443728.html#poststop

Any word on the next DFWAPC meeting?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I update my journal again this weekend. If anyone is looking for more Niko humor, the journal is filled with his comments!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow....great job Kim. Love the new photos and the addition of white sand you added. It looks terrific!


----------

